# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal:plaatsen mislukt

## marieke31

halo, heb gister een bericht geplaatst over het niet te plaatsen mirena spiraaltje(zie probleem met plaatsen mirena van marieke31 gister). ik weet dat het nog kort is, maar kon op internet niets vinden dat anderen ook een probleem hadden met het plaatsen ervan en vraag me toch af of er meer mensen met dit probleem zijn! vind het zo gek dat ik er niets over kan vinden. en ben toch wel bang dat ik iets gek heb. heb al een afspraak met de gynacoloog, maar is pas in maart, dus duurt lang.
hoop dat iemand me kan helpen....
groetjes marieke

----------


## Petra717

Srry marieke, 
Ik heb zelf de Implanon. heb dus geen idee

petra

----------


## pilvraagjes

In het topic, waar je volgens mij ook gepost hebt, over het mirenaspiraal, staan meer verhalen over vrouwen bij wie het niet lukte het spiraal bij de huisarts te plaatsen. Bij sommige lukte het bij de gyn alsnog. Ook was er iemand die het onder zware verdoving had laten doen geloof ik, maar denk er van tevoren goed over na wat het je waard is, en overleg over alternatieven. Als het inbrengen al zo moeizaam gaat, lijkt het me wel te verwachten dat het na het plaatsen ook veel pijn geeft...

----------


## Wendy

Wat is een Implanon?

----------


## Petra717

*@ Wendy:* 

Implanon wordt ook wel anticonceptie staafje genoemd. Het is een staafje van ongeveer 3 á 4 cm en een paar mm dik. Dit staafje geeft gedurende 3 jaar kleine hoeveelheden etonogestrel af. Het wordt geplaatst door de specialist, maar je kunt het gewoon bij de huisarts aanvragen. Het wordt ingebracht in je bovenarm, met een grote naald. Het doet geen pijn bij het plaatsen. Bij het plaatsen en het verwijderen van het staafje is er een kleine bloeduitstorting (netals bij bloedprikken) en voel je ongeveer 2 dagen lichte spierpijn. Als je gevoelig bent voor blauwe plekken, dan wil er ook nog wel eens een blauw plek komen, die na verloop van tijd weg trek.

Er zijn een aantal voor- en nadelen: 

*Voordelen:*
- Het werkt maar liefst 3 jaar!
- Het is geeft meer bescherming dan de pil. 
- Niemand hoeft er van af te weten. 
- Geen pijnlijke plaatsing (zoals bij spiraaltje)
- Plaatsing in de bovenarm :Smile: !
- Kans op minder ongesteldheid.
- Wordt eenvoudig geplaats.
- Je kunt geen dosering overslaan/vergeten, want het staafje doet het zelf :Smile: .
- Weinig bijwerkingen (er is wel een hele lijst, maar het komt niet vaak voor).

*Nadelen:* 
- Het wordt geplaatst door een specialist. 
- Het kan wisselwerking hebben op andere medicijnen (komt niet vaak voor). 
- Mogelijke bijwerkingen: 
-- Regelmatig: hoofdpijn, pijnelijke vagina tijdens het vrijen, gevoelige of pijnlijk borsten
-- soms: menstruatie klachten, onregelmatige bloedingen, pijn in de onderbuik, emotioneel gevoel, verminderde eetlust, verandering in gewicht, vermoeidheid. Deze bijwerkingen worden ook in de eerste paar weken na het plaatsen geconstateerd, maar opnieuw niet vaak.

Nou Wendy ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan me antwoord. Wat voor anticonseptie heb jij? 

Toodles,
Petra

----------


## Petra717

mocht je nog vragen hebben, stel gerust

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord. Wat ik vreemd vind, want ik heb met verstandelijk gehandicapte mensen gewerkt. Daar was altijd de vraag hoe een meisje de pil toegdiend kan worden. Maar als ik dit hoor, waarom is daar dan nooit in mijn omgeving over gesproken. Want dit zoveel makkelijker en je hoeft dan niet te controleren of ze wel geslikt hebben. Ik slik al jaren de pil. Nu bevalt het wel als ik het met regelmaat en met water inneem. Anders kon ik er nog wel misselijk van worden. Als ik dit eerder had geweten had ik het sneller overwogen, want ik heb niet zoveel zin in vermoeidheid en stemmingswisselingen. Ik heb namenlijk kinderen en ik heb gemerkt dat ze negatief op je reageren als er iets mis is met me. Wel ga ik er met huisarts over hebben of het ene optie is. Bedankt dus voor de uitleg.

----------


## Petra717

> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord. Wat ik vreemd vind, want ik heb met verstandelijk gehandicapte mensen gewerkt. Daar was altijd de vraag hoe een meisje de pil toegdiend kan worden. Maar als ik dit hoor, waarom is daar dan nooit in mijn omgeving over gesproken. Want dit zoveel makkelijker en je hoeft dan niet te controleren of ze wel geslikt hebben. Ik slik al jaren de pil. Nu bevalt het wel als ik het met regelmaat en met water inneem. Anders kon ik er nog wel misselijk van worden. Als ik dit eerder had geweten had ik het sneller overwogen, want ik heb niet zoveel zin in vermoeidheid en stemmingswisselingen. Ik heb namenlijk kinderen en ik heb gemerkt dat ze negatief op je reageren als er iets mis is met me. Wel ga ik er met huisarts over hebben of het ene optie is. Bedankt dus voor de uitleg.



Lieve Wendy, 

Ik snap zelf ook niet waarom het zo weinig wordt gebruikt en aangeprezen... 
Ik ben er zelf achter gekomen doordat ik zelf op onderzoek ben gegaan. Ik wou de pil niet slikken en ook niet te veel rompslom. Slikken wou ik niet omdat ik al veel medicatie moet slikken i.v.m. mijn gezondheid, wat ik bij mijn artsen ook zoveel mogelijk probeer te verminderen. Maar soms kan je niet anders. 
Stemmingswisselingen komen eigenlijk niet voor bij de implanon, het is een van de weinige anti-conceptie middelen waar dat niet tot nauwlijks voorkomt!
Dus ook ideaal als je kinderen hebt! 

De reden die ik kreeg van mijn huisarts, dat het te weinig wordt aangevraagd! En in de opleiding wordt er ook weinig aandacht aan besteed(opleiding van huisartsen). ze zei vorig jaar september zelfs dat ik de eerste van dat jaar was die haar vroeg naar de implanon :EEK!: !
Ik vind dat dit product zeker meer gepromoot zou moeten worden. maarjah de prijs... het kost iets van 240,- wat wel vergoed wordt. maar ik denk als je het omrekent dat je dan nog goedkoper bent dan de pil... (heb geen flauw idee wat die kost... Maar die moet je bijna elke dag slikken. en de implanon is 1x 240,- in 3 jaar tijd. 

Het zou zeker een uitvinding zijn voor (verstandelijke) gehandicapten! 

Succes! 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

@ Wendy, 

Ik was nog vergeten te zeggen dat je een verwijsbrief van je huisarts nodig hebt! 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## pilvraagjes

De pil kost meer dan 240 in de 3 jaar hoor... dus in die zin... Ik zie het niet zo zitten omdat je de kans hebt meer bloedingen te krijgen, en ook het onregelmatige trekt me niet zo dan...

----------


## Petra717

> De pil kost meer dan 240 in de 3 jaar hoor... dus in die zin... Ik zie het niet zo zitten omdat je de kans hebt meer bloedingen te krijgen, en ook het onregelmatige trekt me niet zo dan...


Pilvraagjes: op mijn etiket stond een prijs van 239,75 (heb het even nagekeken), maar dat kan natuurlijk per merk verschillen. 
Het onregelmatige dat klopt dat is een nadeel. De kans op bloedingen geldt vooral in de eerste paar weken en komt niet veel voor. En dan vooral in bloedingen in de vorm dat je een wondje hebt en dat het bloeden dan minder snel stol, doordat je lichaam nog aan het wennen is. 

Dit heb ik uit mijn bijsluiter...

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Lynn2

> halo, heb gister een bericht geplaatst over het niet te plaatsen mirena spiraaltje(zie probleem met plaatsen mirena van marieke31 gister). ik weet dat het nog kort is, maar kon op internet niets vinden dat anderen ook een probleem hadden met het plaatsen ervan en vraag me toch af of er meer mensen met dit probleem zijn! vind het zo gek dat ik er niets over kan vinden. en ben toch wel bang dat ik iets gek heb. heb al een afspraak met de gynacoloog, maar is pas in maart, dus duurt lang.
> hoop dat iemand me kan helpen....
> groetjes marieke


Hey, 
het is heel normaal dat een plaatsen van een spiraaltje moeilijk gaat. Dat kom vaker voor zeker als je bijvoorbeeld geen kinderen hebt gehad. 
Bij de gyn hebben ze meerdere mogelijkheden om het te plaatsen enzo daarom kan het daar vaak wel. 
Maar wees gerust, zeer waarschijnlijk is er niets aan de hand en gaat het plaatsen gewoon goed bij de gyn. 

Succes.

Lynn

----------


## Petra717

@ wendy en pilvraagjes!
check even:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1743
Stond ik ook even van versteld!

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## pilvraagjes

huh, je eigen post?? Ik snap niet zo goed waarom je ons erheen linkt??

----------


## Petra717

> huh, je eigen post?? Ik snap niet zo goed waarom je ons erheen linkt??


Srry foutje! Ik bedoelde deze link....: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=896

Heb het voor de zekerheid ook hier even geplakt
Re: Mirenaspiraal 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nou dan heb ik slecht nieuws voor je: er is inmiddels zelfs een rechtzaak geweest omdat er zoveel vrouwen ondanks implanon zwanger zijn geworden!!!
Google "implanon rechtzaak" maar eens:

Schadevergoeding in zaak-Implanon 

Gepubliceerd op woensdag 15 juni 2005 

De rechtbank in Den Bosch heeft woensdag bepaald dat de vijftien vrouwen die ondanks het gebruik van het
anticonceptiemiddel Implanon zwanger zijn geworden, 'in beginsel' in aanmerking komen voor een schadevergoeding. De rechtbank heeft dat bepaald in een reeks tussenvonnissen. 
De gedupeerde vrouwen hadden een rechtszaak aangespannen tegen producent Organon en dertien huisartsen die het hormonenstaafje bij een aantal vrouwen hebben ingebracht.

De advocaten van de vrouwen hebben getracht aan te tonen dat Organon een gebrekkig product op de markt hebben gebracht, dan wel dat de betrokken huisartsen hun werk niet goed hebben gedaan. 

In gebreke
Zowel Organon als de huisartsen betwisten dat zij in gebreke zijn gebleven. Zij krijgen van de rechtbank alsnog de kans hun eigen gelijk te bewijzen. Degene die daarin niet slaagt, zal voor de schadevergoeding moeten opdraaien. Slagen beide partijen, dan hebben de vrouwen het nakijken.

De juridische procedure naar de aansprakelijkheid sleept al jaren. Organon meent dat het uitgesloten is dat het staafje na een juiste implantatie ongemerkt uit de arm verdwijnt. Het kan niet anders dan dat de artsen fouten hebben gemaakt, aldus het bedrijf.

Op hun beurt vragen de artsen zich af of Organon het middel, dat in 1999 op de markt is gebracht, wel afdoende heeft getest. Er zijn immers relatief veel ongewenste zwangerschappen ontstaan na gebruik van het middel. De artsen vinden dat Organon onvoldoende inzicht in het onderzoeksmateriaal geeft. Organon zegt alleen bedrijfsgevoelige informatie achter te houden. 

Gr. 
Petra

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hmmm, daar wordt je niet echt vrolijk van dan neej, maar wist al wel dat het een soort spiraalveiligheid gaf... Ik zou er in ieder geval maar niet op vertrouwen tot er meer ervaring mee is. Meer duidelijkheid... Wat ga jij nu zelf doen?

----------


## Petra717

> Hmmm, daar wordt je niet echt vrolijk van dan neej, maar wist al wel dat het een soort spiraalveiligheid gaf... Ik zou er in ieder geval maar niet op vertrouwen tot er meer ervaring mee is. Meer duidelijkheid... Wat ga jij nu zelf doen?


Ik hou gewoon mijn Implanon en vrij net als anders gewoon veilig! 
Maar ben momenteel toch single:P

Petra

----------


## Wendy_w

Hi,
Ik gebruik al jaren de pil, maar had de laatste 3 jaar onregelmatige periodes. De huisarts schreef me steeds nieuwe pillen voor, maar dit werkte niet. Ik heb hierna gekozen voor een spiraal. Ik heb net een spiraaltje opnieuw laten plaatsen, Had in eerste instantie bij de huisarts een laten plaatsen maar die had niet gezien dat ik een vleesboom had :Frown:  . (Waarschijnlijk kwam hierdoor ook de onregelmatige periodes.)
Omdat het spiraaltje door de vleesboom werd weggeduwd en ik dus nog steeds zeer onregelmatig mijn periodes had ben ik toch maar eens naar de gyneacoloog gegaan. Hij constateerde dus een vleesboom. Hij heeft de vleesboom verwijderd, en opnieuw een spiraaltje (Mirena)geplaatst vorige week. Ik hoop dat nu wel alles goed gaat. 
Ik kan alleen maar zeggen vanuit mijn vrienden kring dat de mirena een goed anticonceptie middel is en dat er nog nooit iemand problemen mee heeft gehad. (dus ik hoop ik in de toekomst ook niet :Wink:  ).

Marieke ik weet niet of je al bij de gyneacoloog bent geweest. Anders wens ik je veel succes en maak je niet te druk.

----------

